
Grid (YC S12) Reinvents The Spreadsheet For The Tablet Age - joshleong
http://grid.binarythumb.com/
======
roycyang
That's an amazing video, really made me want to plan a camping trip. I love
the ability to integrate photos and video in my spreadsheet. Will I be able to
share a read-only link to a mobile site or is it iOS only for now?

------
kategleason
We love grid.

